# 12hr trip away. Kennel or dog walker?



## da_big_dawg (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
I need to tame a 12hr trip away from home and do not have anyone that cant take my dog out/look after. She is fine when left for a few hours normally as she is able to access the back yard at will and when she like come back in.

I dont want to leave her for 12hrs really or will she be ok as long as she has access to the back yard/food water? I guess I feel guilty leaving her that long but I know she wouldnt chew her legs off with boredom!

Or ... do I put her in boarding from late afternoon till the same time the day after or have a dog walker call in on her?

I will leave at 8pm and will return the next day at 4:30 ish the next.

Thoughts please .....

Please dont bother me with "if you need to go away for 12hrs you really should have a dog!" ... it's a one off!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally I would kennel her, she will be safe and supervised and you can enjoy your trip away from home.

If she is a very nervous dog and you feel kennels will be traumatic, a dog walker/ someone would really need to call last think at night, let her out and then secure her indoors, returning early morning and lunchtime.

I personally would never let my dogs have access to outside when I am out, so would not advise you allow this when you are away overnight, dogs are at risk of theft 

Just my thoughts, good luck!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would not leave the dog alone with access to the yard, as that means leaving your property unlocked (unless you have a dog flap). But even then as already mentioned it could get stolen, or even find a way out. meaning you would be worrying for the time you are away. I would ask family/friends if they could either pop in to feed/water, toilet and check on her, or even look after her at theirs for the 12 hours. Only you know how she may cope, if she would be happier staying at yours or just as happy having a "sleepover".  
If that fails then go with the kennel option. That way she will be looked after, meaning no worrying for you, so you both have a stressfree 12 hours.

Edit - just re-read your post. I missed that you have already explored the "looking after her" avenue. So in your position I think I would go with the dog walker option, then if that fails look at boarding.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'd get a dogwalker to pop in. That's what I did the other week when I was going to be out for up to twelve hours due to a funeral. The lady came and fed my dog and let her out for a wee (she won't walk with strangers, being a grumpy old yorkie) and it only cost £5 for the visit.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd get a dog walker in I know neither of mine would like kennels they would rather be at home and be able to sleep on their own beds! (or ours lol)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'd put her in kennels,that way you'll know she'll be safe .


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I would go for the kennels option as you are going to be away overnight.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Where do you live


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd go the kennel route if it were me. Having access to a good, well managed boarding kennel means you need not worry.
I would also agree that allowing a dog access to the garden when you are not at home can be a bit risky.

Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there anyone who does overnight stays? When we went away over night last year Toby went to a lady who was allocal dog walker & offered doggy day care & over night stays in her own home. He loved it there as it meant he could still have a cuddle on the sofa in the evening


----------

